# קרדיטים קרדיטים קרדיטים



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

קרדיטים קרדיטים קרדיטים 
אז זהו, הרגע לו חיכיתי הגיע, כתיבת הקרדיטים 

מאז ההצעה אני מסתובבת בפורום, קוראת את כל הקרדיטים בשקיקה ומחכה לתורי.

כנראה שאני אתחיל היום ואסיים רק בראשון אבל לאט לאט.

אז יאלה התחלנו, וכדי שנפח ככה בכיף אני מעלה תמונה של התינוקת שלי בשמלת הכלולות שלה.


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

אז מי אנחנו 
אני חמוטל בת 26 סיימתי לאחרונה את לימודי הקולנוע ועובדת בכל עבודה שיתנו לי בתחום. הספקתי קצת לעבוד בקולנוע ולאחרונה להפיק יום שידורים בערוץ 8 שישודר ב31.5 ב20:00- תראו!!!

הוא, שחר, בן 28 מהנדס אופטיקה, עתודאי שבקרוב מסיים את תקופת הקבע שלו.

הכרנו לפני 6 וחצי שנים בהכנה לקורס קצינים בצבא.
לפני שנתיים עברנו לגור ביחד ואימצנו את הכלבה המהממת מהתמונה הקודמת, שמה בישראל- נלה (מהסרט מלך האריות)

אגב, אני לא תכננתי בכלל מה אני הולכת לכתוב אז יש מצב שזה יהיה בלאגן רציני. סתם מזהירה


----------



## מיכאלה262 (28/5/12)

איזה תמונה חמודה!.


----------



## פאסי86 (28/5/12)

תודה


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

הצעת הנישואים 
אז ההצעה הגיעה לפני 8 חודשים בתאריך 21.9
היא הגיע אחרי זמן רב שחיכיתי ואחרי זמן רב שכל המשפחה חיכתה  כבר כמעט ויתרתי.
ואזה ביום רביעי 21.9 זה קרה, זה היה יום שסיימתי לעבוד נורא מאוחר ויצאתי מהעבודה ב21:30 עצבנית ורק רציתי להתקלח ולישון- איך השתנתה הרגשתי אחרי חצי שעה.
הגעתי הביתה לדירה מלאה בנרות ובלונים ובלי שחר בשום מקום. שלטים כיוונו אותי לחדר השינה, שם על המיטה הייתה קופסה גדולה ובתוכה קופסת טבעת, בקופסה של הטבעת היה פתק בצורת טבעת ובו היה כתוב "עבדתי עליי" ותלכי למחשב יש שם הפתעה.
רצתי למחשב ושם היה חץ גדול להפעלת מצגת. במצגת צילם החמדמד שלי את עצמו מספר עלינו ועל מערכת היחסים שלנו, סרטון יפיפה.
בסוף הסרטון הוא ביקש שאעלה לגג הבניין, על הגג הוא עמד בין נרות ובלונים עם שתי כוסות שמפניה, ירד על ברך אחת והציע לי נישואים!!!

זה היה מדהים ומרגש ואפילו לא טרחתי להגיד כן פשוט חטפתי את הטבעת ממנו וישר התחלתי לעשות טלפונים 
מסתבר שהוא גם דיבר עם ההורים של שנינו באותו יום וסיפר להם וכולם כבר היו על קוצים.

היה מדהים, איזה כיף להיזכר...

כשהתקשרנו לסבתא שלי שכבר שנים מציקה לנו היא לא האמינה לי וביקשה לקבל אישור משחר.

מצורפת תמונה של הטבעת המדהימה


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/5/12)

אז מתי תגידי לו כן ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
איזו הצעה מרגשת ומושקעת!!
כל הכבוד לו

מחכה להמשך...


----------



## VVC1 (26/5/12)

וואוו איזו השקעה!


----------



## sleep10 (26/5/12)

מדהים!


----------



## NetaSher (27/5/12)

הצעה מקסימה 
אני אוהבת "הפעלות" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והכלבה כובשת, מקסימה קטנה.
ממשיכה לקרוא


----------



## דע1אותי (27/5/12)

טבעת מקסימה


----------



## elin86 (30/5/12)

מקסים! 
איזו השקעה!


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

נמשיך מחר 
לא הייתי צריכה להתחיל כל כך מאוחר  טיפ לבנות לא לכתוב קרדיטים ב2 בלילה.

שווה לכן להישאר, מבטיחה


----------



## BatelOmri (26/5/12)

מחכה בסבלנות... 
בינתיים..
כלבה מהממת, ממש חמודה,
אני מבינה שהיא גם הגיעה לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



טבעת מאוד מיוחדת ותמונה של שניכם ממש יפה...
מחכה להמשך...


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

לצערי... 
הכלבה לא הייתה בחתונה.
פחדנו שאני אדאג לא כל הזמן אז הצטלמנו איתה בבית והיא נשארה שם 
לפחות זכתה לשמלה שאני תפרתי 

תודה רבה


----------



## Bobbachka (26/5/12)

מהממת!


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

ממשיכים- הכנה להכנות 
חזרתי 
כמו שכבר הזכרתי אני מגיעה מתחום הקולנוע והפקה זה בלב שלי. לכן מיד אחרי ההצעה ידעתי שאני הולכת להפיק את החתונה בהכנה לסרטים שאני אפיק בעתיד.
יום אחרי כבר סרקתי את האינטרנט ובסופ"ש כבר ידעתי איזה מקומות אני רוצה לראות וכבר קבעתי פגישות לרוב המקומות.
ארגון החתונה החל ממציאת המקום ועד 90% מהספקים נסגר בחודש הראשון שאחרי ההצעה וכחצי שנה לפני החתונה הכל היה סגור!
מזל מאוד שזה קרה ככה כי בערך בתקופה שנסגר הכל קיבלתי עבודה חדשה על סרט ולא יכולתי להתעסק עם שום דבר שקשור לחתונה במשך 4 חודשים...

הלכנו גם לפגישה באיזיווד דיי בהתחלה אבל כל הקונספט של החבילה לא התאים לנו, שוב כי אני רציתי שזאת תהיה הפקה שלי.

עכשיו שנסתיימו ההכנות נתחיל להמליץ על הספקים המדהימים.

מצורפת תמונה של החתיך שלי והתינוקת שלנו כששחר הגיע לאסוף אותי


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/5/12)

איזה מתוקה הקטנטונת 
ממש בא לי להחזיק אותה!


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

הזמנות 
דווקא עם ההזמנות חיכינו ממש לשנייה האחרונה האפשרית.
החברה הכי טובה שלי ומי שליוותה אותי ביום החתונה היא סטודנטית שנה שלישית לעיצוב גרפי בשנקר. 
ידעתי שאני רוצה שהיא תעצב לי את ההזמנה כי אותה אני אוכל לשגע שעות ומעצבים שאני לא מכירה יהיה לי פחות נעים, אה כן והיא גם מוכשרת בטירוף!!!
אבל בגלל שהיא סטודנטית עם מלא עבודות ואני הייתי עסוקה בסרט סיימנו לעצב את ההזמנה פחות מ6 שבועות לפני החתונה- לחץץץ
בהכנה לתהליך העיצוב סרקתי את האינטרנט בכל אתר וראיתי כל הזמנה שקיימת בו ולא הצלחתי למצוא שום דבר שדיבר אל ליבי,
ואז ראיתי בקרדיטים של נוקי (מצטערת אם אני טועה) את התמונה בה היא תכננה להשתמש בהזמנה והחלטתי לגנוב- התאהבתי.
אז אני מצרפת פה את התוצאה של העיצוב המהיר- התגובות להזמנה אגב היו מדהימות.

אשמח לשלוח במסר לכל מי שמעוניינת את הפרטים של חברה שלי, היא תשמח לעזור


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

והצד האחורי


----------



## Pixelss (26/5/12)

כמעט 
ההזמנות במקור היו של nino המקסימה.
כבר רואים שיש לך טעם טוב


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

תודה על התיקון 
מצטערת נינו


----------



## nino15 (26/5/12)

אכן ההזמנה שלנו 
זה ממש מצחיק איך שהיא נהייתה כ"כ פופולרית.. אחרי שפרסמתי אותה לפחות 5 בנות השתמשו בה.
אולי אני צריכה לעצב הזמנות


----------



## Tara Yashar (26/5/12)

הזמנה מדהימה!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/5/12)

הזמנות מקסימות! 
לגמרי לטעמי והציטוט מקסים לא פחות!


----------



## klules2 (27/5/12)

למישהי יש במקרה את התמונה הזו בגודל המקורי? 
אני מתה להשתמש בה להזמנה היא מהממת! אבל אני לא יודעת אם הגודל של התמונה שיש פה יתאים להדפסה של 18 על 12
אם למישהי יש אשמח לקבל אותה למייל [email protected]
תודה!


----------



## המרחפת (27/5/12)

תפני ל- nino15


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

מסיבת רווקות/ רווקים 
מסיבת רווקים- הבחור בהתחלה לא רצה מסיבת רווקים, אחרי לחץ פיזי מתון הוחלט לעשות משהו מצומצם, הוא ועוד 4 חברים טובים נסעו לבלות סופ"ש במצפה רמון שם גר לתקופה אחד החברים הכי טובים שלו.
השמועה אומרת שהם עשו על האש ושיחקו באקס בוקס כל הסופ"ש. הדבר הכי פרוע שהם עשו היה לראות את הסרט "בדרך לחתונה עוצרים בווגאס". 
אבל הוא נהנה מאוד ואני שמחתי שהיה לו קצת זמן איכות עם החברים.

מסיבת רווקות- עם מסיבת הרווקות היה קצת עניין, החברה הכי טובה ועוד חברה אמרו שהן רוצות לארגן לי ולא נתנו לי להתקרב לתוכניות בכלל. רק מה? חודש לפני החתונה גיליתי שהן לא התחילו לארגן חוץ מלתת לבנות תאריך ואני בתור מפיקה ממש נלחצתי.
הן כן הסכימו לתת לשתי חברות נוספות להיכנס איתן לתכנונים. 
בסוף הלחץ היה מיותר כי הן עשו עבודה נהדרת. חגגנו 10 בנות בבית של ההורים שלי, וילה בשוהם עם ג'קוזי.
הן הביאו מפעילה מקסימה שעשתה לנו כל מני משחקים וחידונים, בעקרון לא הסגנון שלי אבל עם הרבה אלכוהול בדם הכל הולך.
והן הכינו ארוחת ערב חלבית לתפארת (אני צימחונית אז...)
היה ממש כיף, כולם התגבשו ונזכרתי כמה אני אוהבת כל אחת מהן.
בנוסף גם קיבלתי שובר למסג' מתנה. תמיד כיף 

אני הכנתי להן שקיות אורגנזה ורודות בפנים היה קרם ידיים, סוכריית סבא כמו בקריסמס וצמיד סוכריות- ההתלהבות הייתה גדולה.

מצורפת תמונה שלי בזמן החטיפה שסגרו אותי באחד החדרים עד שהכל יהיה מוכן.
העלו אותי שתי קומות במדרגות עם עניים מכוסות, פחד אלוהים.


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

מסיבת מקווה 
אני בעיקרון לא תכננתי לעשות משהו מיוחד למקווה.
חשבתי ללכת לבד, מקסימום עם אמא שלי ולסגור עניין. כל הטקס מאוד הרתיע אותי ולא רציתי לעשות מזה סיפור.
איזה 3 שבועות לפני החתונה בת דודתי המקסימה הציע לי שהיא תארגן מפגש במקווה של כל בנות המשפחה ואז נלך לשבת איפשהו לחגוג.
אם היא רוצה לארגן אני זורמת...
המשפחה של אבי דתיים ולכן הטקס הזה היה חשוב להם, בטח יותר ממה שהוא היה חשוב לי.
התחלנו את הערב במקווה פקיעין ברחוב פקיעין בת"א, הוא נבחר כי היה בין המומלצים והבלנית אמרה שאוכל לבוא עם מניקור ופדיקור.
המקווה יפיפה ומאוד מומלץ, הדודות הדתיות שלי שהולכו למקוואות כל חייהן יצאו מגדרן ואמרו שזה המקווה הכי יפה שהן ראו. הוא ממש נראה כמו ספא. 
מה שבעיקר אהבתי במקווה הוא שבכל חדר התארגנות יש מקווה, לא צריך לצאת עם חלוק מול כל העולם ולעבור לחדר אחר, הכל נמצא באותו מקום.
חוץ מהבלנית לא הייתה איתי אף אחת בטבילה, אך הבלנית הכניסה לפני את אמא שלי, אמא של החתן וסבתא שלי שכל אחת מהן תברך אותי, זה היה קצת מוזר אבל נחמד.
הטבילה הייתה זריזה וסתמית, לא הרגשתי התעלות רוחנית אבל גם לא סבלתי. היה סתם
אחרי המקווה והזריקת סוכריות (דבר שגיליתי שהוא ממש כואב, מסכנים הילדי בר מצווה)
נסענו לבית קפה חמוד וכשר ברחוב דובנוב בת"א (שוב כשר בגלל המשפחה)
והבנות דודות המקסימות שלי הכינו לי סיפור, בסיפור אני ושחר חוזרים הביתה אחרי החתונה ומתחילים להתארגן בבית ומגלים שחסרים לנו מלא דברים וכל פעם שבסיפור גילינו שמשהו חסר הן שלפו מתנה!!! יצאתי משם עם 3 שקיות ענק מלאות מתנות. היה כיף
אז בסה"כ היה ממש נחמד ואני שמחה שהן הציעו את זה וזה נתן לי עוד סיבה למסיבה בדרך לחופה.

מצורפת תמונה של המקווה מתוך האתר שלהם


----------



## mei8 (31/5/12)

ממש מיווחד!!!!! 
אהבתי את העניין עם המתנות והסיפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ממש רעיון מעולה!


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

שמלהלהלה 
אז עכשיו מתחילים עם הדברים החשובים באמת!!!

ידעתי טוב מאוד מה הסגנון שאני רוצה, וינטאג' עם נגיעות רומנטיות ולא לבן.
ככה עם ההנחות יסוד האלו התחלתי לחפש באינטרנט מקומות רלוונטיים, כל מקום שהיה בו שמלת קצפת נפסל אוטומטית. לאט לאט האופציות הצתמצמו. המקום הראשון אליו הלכתי היה בוטיק ליליום ביפו, בוטיק של מעצבות צעירות באוירה נעימה מאוד. התאהבתי שם בשתי שמלות אבל עוד היו 7 חודשים לחתונה ולא תכננתי לסגור במקום הראשון בו ראיתי.
ואז התחילה המסכת הסתובבתי בדיזינגוף, ראיתי בפיש אנד דג (דברים מאוד יפים) הייתי בפלורה (אם אני לא טועה) ובעוד כ5 חנויות.
אל ליליום חזרתי 3 פעמים עד שהבנתי שאין מה לעשות, זה פשוט זה!
והשמלה שנבחרה לבסוף אחרי 4 חודשים של חיפושים הייתה השמלה הראשונה שמדדתי.
תהליך העבודה מול שירן המעצבת ואילונה התופרת היה מאוד נעים, היו לי 4 מדידות מעבר למדידה הראשונית. הן תמיד היו חמודות ומסבירות פנים.
הבעיה היחידה הייתה שהמדידות נעשו בדירה של אילונה ברחובות שהנסיעה קצת מבאסת אבל הבנתי מהן שהן שוכרות עכשיו חלל חדש ביפו בו יהיו גם המדידות אז הנושא הזה נפתר.
הן גם היו מאוד פתוחות לגבי העיצוב ועזרו לי לבנות את שמלת החלומות שלי. השמלה נתפרה בשבילי ונשארת אצלי בפחות מ4000 ש"ח. מומלץ.

מצורפת תמונה של השמלה מוכנה ללבישה


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/5/12)

למה על הקולב? 
תפנקי אותנו בתמונה שלך עם השמלה


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

עוד רגע יגיעו המקדימים 
לא לדאוג תראי הרבה תמונות שלי עם השמלה


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

שכחתי לכתוב על התכשיטים- אז בקשה 
אחרי דיונים נרחבים בנושא החלטתי לא לענוד שרשרת, בגלל הפנינים בגב השמלה.
התכשיטים שנבחרו במקום היו מסרקיה, צמיד ועגילי פנינה.

את המסרקיה והצמיד קניתי בשוק המעצבים בדיזנגוף סנטר אצל תימור שחר. יש לה דברים יפים מומלץ להציץ.

את העגילים והשרשרת שלא נענדה בסוף קניתי ב"מכופתרות" חנות מקסימה ביפו שאת הכל בה מעצבת אבישג קופלמן, היא גם עושה משלוחים באינטרנט אבל אני ממליצה להגיע לשם, יש בחנות אוירה כייפית. מומלץ

נתחיל עם תמונה של העגילים והמסרקייה מציצה לה קצת בקצה


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

מסרקיה 
בתמונה הזאת אפשר גם לראות את המניקור המקסים שעשיתי אצל הקוסמטיקאית שלי בשוהם.
היא גם עשתה לי שני טיפולי פנים בטווח הזמן לפני החתונה. היא מדהימה ומומלצת מאוד אז אם מישהי מחפשת קוסמטיקאית בשוהם אצל להעביר לכן בפרטי.


----------



## המרחפת (27/5/12)

אני אשמח, גרה באחד המושבים בסביבה


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (27/5/12)

עוד לא ראיתי כזה מניקור לכלה 
מקסים! רעיון יפה מאוד.


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תודה


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

צמיד


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

וכאן אפשר לראות את הפנינים בגב השמלה


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1012 (27/5/12)

השמלה שלך מקסימה! 
בדיוק כמו שדמיינתי ששלי תהיה, רק שבסוף התוכניות השתנו בצער(מבנה גוף וכדומה..) 
התמונה הזו ממש לא עושה איתה חסד בעיני.. התמונות שלך לובשת אותה פשוט מראות כמה היא מקסימה ויפה ומחמיאה.. 
עכשיו אני מתחרטת שלא חיפשתי קצת יותר משהו דומה שיתאים לי..


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תודה רבה  
אני בטוחה שהיית מהממת בשמלה שלבשת


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

נעליים 
את הנעליים, כמו כל הדברים הטובים, מצאתי בטעות.
רציתי נעליים בגוון זהוב עדין ועם עקב נוח.
עשיתי קצת חיפושים ולא מצאתי שום דבר שהיה לטעמי.
ואז יום אחד הסתובבתי בקניות גבעתיים עם שחר לחפש לו נעליים ונכנסנו לטבע נאות לראות אם יש שם משהו בשבילו.
ממש לא ציפיתי למצוא שם משהו בשבילי, אבל שם ראיתי את הנעליים שדמיינתי.
אז אין שם הרבה דגמים אבל אם מוצאים משהו יפה ועדין אז זה כדאי, הנעליים היו מאוד נוחות ורקדתי עליהן כמעט כל הערב,
הייתי יכולה להישאר איתן, פשוט קניתי כפכפים אז חבל לא להשתמש


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

שמלה שנייה וכפכפי כלה 
אני לא רגילה להסתובב על בסיס קבוע בשמלות ערב ועקבים ומאוד היה חשוב לי שיהיה לי נוח לרקוד ולשמוח.
שבועיים לפני החתונה חברה שלי סיפרה לי שהיא הייתה בזארה ויש שם מלא שמלות מהממות בגווני הלבן.
קפצתי לשם עם החלטה שרק אם אני אמצא משהו יפה במחיר סביר אני אקנה כי לא תכננתי להוציא עוד אלפי שקלים על שמלה נוספת שתילבש רק לסוף החתונה.
מזל שהצלחתי למצוא בקפיצה ראשונה.
שמלה ארוכה עם תחרה בגוון שנהב שעלה 350 ש"ח.
לקחתי אותה איתי לתופרת של השמלת כלה שתעשה לי קיצור עד אמצע השוק כי לא רציתי עוד שמלה ארוכה, היא יצאה ממש חמודה והיה כיף באמצע החתונה להתחיל שוב לקבל מחמאות על הבגדים.
ואם מישהי רוצה למצוא שמלת כלה מאוד יפה וזולה יש להם הרבה דגמים שם שלגמרי יכולים להיות שמלת כלה לכל דבר ועניין.

כפכים קניתי יומיים לפני החתונה באיזה חנות שאת שמה אני לא זוכרת בדיזנגוף סנטר, אני מאוהבת בהם והספקתי ממש לחרוש עליהם בשבוע האחרון.


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/5/12)

תמונה ממש יפה !! 
איזה חיוך יש לך הפנים 
ומדהים כמה שמלה מזארה משרתת נאמנה את קטגוריית שמלת כלה, מאוד קלאסית 
אהבתי את את הסטייל של החולצה עם העניבה


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

בגדים של החתן 
לנו לא היה מושג מה אנחנו מחפשים מבחינת לבוש לבחור. הדבר היחיד שידענו הוא שאנחנו לא רוצים חליפה סטנדרטית.
התחלנו להסתכל על אופציות באינטרנט ולא היה משהו שקרץ לנו במיוחד, לפחות לא לו, אני רציתי חליפת "כלבי אשמורת" עם המשקפיים והכל 
ואז יום אחד ראיתי שחברה שלי פרסמה בפייסבוק על מכירה של המעצב דורון אשכנזי,
אז ביטלנו את התוכניות שלנו לסופ"ש ונסענו לדרום ת"א,
הגענו למחסן מלא בבגדים ולא ידענו אפילו מאיפה להתחיל, הכל היה עמוס ובערימות, הבחור מדד כמה דברים שהצלחנו לדוג (בחדר התפירה יש לציין) ושום דבר לא תפס וכמעט התייאשנו.
ברגע האחרון כשהוא כבר מחליף לבגדיו כדי שנוכל ללכת ניגש אלינו בחור צעיר וחביב שאמר שחתן צריך לקבל יותר תשומת לב. ב2 דקות הוא ארגן לנו חליפה מהסרטים שבחיים לא היינו חושבים עליה לבדנו.
הלוק הסופי היה מדליק, וינטאג'י ובדיוק מה שרצינו למרות שלא ידענו שאנחנו רוצים את זה.
בגלל שזאת הייתה מכיה של הסופ"ש בלבד לא היה לנו זמן להתלבט ופשוט הלכנו על זה.
כך יצאנו עם מכנס, חולצה מכופתרת, עניבה וג'קט בפחות מ800 שקל ובאיכות הכי גבוהה שיש בשוק.
הבנתי שדורון אשכנזי עושה את המחירות האלו פעמיים בשנה אז שווה לפתוח עיניים.


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

נעליים של החתן 
הנעליים של החתן נקנו בבילהבונג בקניון גבעתיים.
החתן היה מאוד מרוצה ומוסר שהן היו מאוד נוחות והופכות להיות הנעליים החגיגיות הקבועות שלו.


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

הולכים לארוחה משפחתית- נמשיך אחר כך 
בנות אני ממש צריכה לדעת שמישהי קוראת כי בנתיים אני מרגשיה שאני כותבת לעצמי,
זה גם נחמד אבל בכל זאת


----------



## Aeiona (26/5/12)

אני קוראת ונהנת!


----------



## Natalila (26/5/12)

אני אני
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחכה לעוד!!!!


----------



## LINKING5 (26/5/12)

גם אני! 
קוראת ונהנת ומתרגשת.. בקרוב ( מאוד ) אצלי...


----------



## Pixelss (26/5/12)

גם אני שוברת את ה F5 
מרפרשת בראבק!


----------



## המרחפת (26/5/12)

ההתחלה הייתה מבטיחה, 
מחכה להמשך


----------



## sleep10 (26/5/12)

אני פה את יכולה להמשיך


----------



## Bobbachka (26/5/12)

מספיק להציץ במספר הצופים... 
בכל פוסט שאת מעלה, כדי להבין שאת לא לבד


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

חזרנו- חולצה ועניבה להחלפה של החתן 
בערך שבוע אחרי ההצעה נסענו לברלין, בלי קשר זה היה מתוכנן מראש ואמא שלי עוד הספיקה להגיד שאם הוא לא יציע בברלין אני פשוט צריכה להציע לו 
בברלין ראינו באחת מחנויות המתנות עניבה עליה מודפס איור של איינשטיין עם כל הנוסחאות.
בן זוגי היקר הוא פיסיקאי ומעריץ גדול של איינשטיין אז החלטנו לקנות לו את העניבה,
כשקנינו את החליפה הבנו שהעניבה לא כל כך הולכת והחלטנו שאחרי החופה בזמן הריקודים הוא יחליף עניבה, הוא ממש לא רצה לוותר על איינשטיין.

אחים שלי היקרים הדפיסו לו חולצה להחלפה טי שירט לבנה עליה כתוב "אני פה בגלל אשתי"

מצורפת תמונה משלב דיי מאוחר של הערב עם הטי שירט ואיינשטיין


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

איפור ושיער 
כמו שכבר אמרתי, בתקופת ההכנות עבדתי בסרט קולנוע (מנהלת תסריט אם זה אומר משהו למישהי)
בצילומים התאהבתי עד כלות במאפרת של הסרט, האהבה הייתה הדדית וקבענו שהיא תעשה לי איפור ושיער.
אממה, מיד אחרי הסרט שצילמנו ביחד היא התחילה סרט חדש שהצילומים שלו מאוד התעכבו וחודש לפני החתונה היא גילתה שיש צילומים ביום של החתונה שלי ושבשום פנים ואופן הבמאי לא מוכן לשחרר אותה. היא הרגיעה אותי והבטיחה לי שהיא מוצאת לי מישהי מדהימה ולא לדאוג.

ואכן כך קרה, היא הפנתה אותה למאפרת מדהימה בשם בר ברק, גם היא עובדת בקולנוע/ פרסומות/ סטייל ומעט מעט קלות, בדיוק הסגנון שחיפשתי.
בר הייתה מדהימה וקלטה אותי מהרגע הראשון. עשיתי אצלה שני טסטים גם של השיער וגם של האיפור ומשניהם הייתי מאוד מרוצה.

היה לי חשוב משהי נעימה שתרגיע אותי ביום הגדול, רציתי מישהי אחת שעושה גם איפור וגם שיער ומישהי שתבוא להכין אותי בבית הורי בשוהם, בר ענתה על כל אלו ויותר.
הייתה לי חוויה מאוד נעימה איתה ואני ממליצה בחום, פרטים בפרטי למי שרוצה.

מצורפת תמונה של שלב ביניים בשיער, אחרי פיזור הרולים ולפני תחילת התסרוקת.


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

השיער בסוף העבודה


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/5/12)

יפה! יפה!יפה!!


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תודה


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

השיער מהצד 
בזמן שאני עונדת עגילים


----------



## סימולאקרה (27/5/12)

ממש אהבתי 
רומנטי אבל לא שגרתי, ומאד מחמיא לך.


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תודה


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1012 (27/5/12)

מיוחד כל כך! 
ממש אהבתי את השיער.. יש בו משהו מפתיע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





והשמלה, אוי השמלה..


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תודה


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

זר וקישוט רכב 
עם הזר חיכיתי עד ממש לרגע האחרון, לא היה לי מושג מה ואם אני רוצה זר. בערך שבוע לפני החתונה פשוט התקשרתי לחנות פרחים בשוהם, התייעצתי קצת והזמנתי זר כפרי ופשוט.
מהמסיבת רווקות עד ליום החתונה הייתי בשוהם אצל ההורים שלי, כך יצא שיום לפני החתונה הסתובבתי עם אמא שלי במרכז המסחרי ועברנו ליד חנות הפרחים.
ראינו שיש עלומות חיטה מחוץ לחנות ונדלקנו, ישר נכנסתי וביקשתי לשנות את הזר שלי לעלומת חיטה שבתוכה ישולבו ורדים כתומים, יצא יפה מאוד לדעתי.

קישוט רכב- החלטתי דיי מזמן שאני רוצה משהו מגניב ומיוחד ולא עיצוב מחנות פרחים.
התחלתי לחפש רעיונות באינטרנט וראיתי תמונה של רכב עם פפיון קטן והחלטתי שגם אני רוצה, אז קניתי קרטון ביצוע ובדים ובשבוע שלפני החתונה שניסיתי כמה שיותר להתפנות מההפקה שלי הכנתי את הפפיון.
על הדרך הכנתי גם אותיות מטפט לבן "just married"

התוצאות לפניכן.

מצורפת תמונה של הזר


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

תמונה של הרכב מקדימה


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/5/12)

איזה מדליק!! 
ככה בדיוק אני רוצה!!
כל פעם שהשני שואל אותי על נושא הקישוט אני עונה לו שזה מיותר ומבחינתי אין צורך,
כל הרכבים  תמיד נראים אותו דבר וזה קצת משעמם אותי...
ייתכן שאני קצת בדיליי  אבל זו פעם ראשונה שראיתי רכב מעוצב ככה ,
ואני ממש אוהבת את הכיוון,

תגידי המדבקות מאחורה ניתן להוריד אותם בקלות ?
מאיפה קניתם אותם ?


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

הכנתי הכל לבד 
גם את הפפיון וגם את האותיות.
הדפסתי מהמחשב ואז גזרתי שהיו לי שבלונות ומהשבלונות הכנתי את האותיות על הטפט.
אבא של החתן קילף אותן אבל הוא אמר שזה לא היה נורא...

תודה רבה  ממש רציתי שיצא מיוחד


----------



## סימולאקרה (27/5/12)

מקסים! 
חבל שכבר התחתנתי...שינית לגמרי את דעתי על קישוטים לרכב


----------



## pipidi (27/5/12)

חמוד!!!!!!! כל כך מתאים לרכב שחור!


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1012 (27/5/12)

כל כך יפה!!! 
ושוב, כמו השמלה... 
קישוט רכב שדמיינתי לעצמי אבל כנראה שלא חיפשנו מספיק טוב רעיונות.. בסוף נכנענו למשהו פשוט ושגרתי למדי.


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

הרכב מאחורה 
אגב, הרכב הוא בחסות אביו של החתן


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

תמונה אחרונה של הרכב 
עם החתן והחתיך והזר אחרי איסוף הזר


----------



## Bobbachka (27/5/12)

קישוט אדיר!!!


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/5/12)

אני יודעת שהנושא הוא הזר... 
אבל החיוך שלך תופס את כל התמונה,
איך רואים כמה את מאושרת,
תמונה מהממת שלך !


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (27/5/12)

זר יפה וכלה יפה!


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תודה


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

צלמים ומצלמות 
אז שוב אני אזכיר שלמדתי קולנוע 
והחלטתי שאני מכירה צלמים כל כך טובים ואיכותיים מהחוג שאין סיבה להוציא אלפי שקלים מיותרים על אנשים שאני לא מכירה.
פניתי לשני חברה מהלימודים ששניהם עשו חתונות בעבר ושניהם עשו לי אחלה מחיר וגם היה הרבה יותר נחמד לעשות את כל המקדימים עם חברה שאני מכירה וכיף לי איתם.

צלם סטילס- חן מכלוף, התמונות יצאו מדהימות וחן הצליח להוציא ממני תמונות יפות מה שלא חשבתי שהוא אפשרי.
דבר קטן שקצת ביאס אותי הוא שחן לא ירד מהרחבה כלומר אין לי תמונות של האוכל ושל האנשים שלא רקדו חוץ מבקבלת פנים... קצת מבאס אבל כבר אני אסביר איך התגברנו על זה.

צלם וידאו- עומרי רוט, היה מקסים וכיף לעבוד איתו, כמובן שלא ראיתי עדיין תוצאה סופית אז תצטרכו לחכות.

פרטים נוספים במסר למי שמעוניינת.


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

מצלמות חד פעמיות 
רגע של נוסטלגיה,
אני כמו הרבה מאוד אנשים מאוהבת בסדרה חברים וראיתי את כל הסדרה לא פעם ולא פעמים ולא 15 פעמים.
בפרק אחרי החתונה של צ'נדלר ומוניקה מגלים שצ'נדלר איבד את המצלמות החד פעמיות.
ראיתי את הפרק הזה לפני 10 שנים וזה צרוב לי במחשבה שבחתונה שלי יהיו מצלמות חד פעמיות, זה אני יודעת כבר שנים.
אחרי ההצעה התחלנו לעבוד על לקיים את הרעיון הזה, הזמנו פעמיים מצלמות מאי ביי בפעם הראשונה היו בעיות עם המשלוח וביטלנו.
ההורים חששו, אמרו שחברים שלהם לא יצלמו ובקושי יגעו במצלמות ואני אמרתי שלפחות החברים שלנו יצלמו.

אני רוצה להגיד לכם שהייתה למצלמות כזאת הצלחה, רבע שעה אחרי תחילת האוכל עברנו בין אנשים ולכולם כבר נגמרו התמונות, משם יש לי בטוח תמונות של השולחנות ושל האנשים שלא רקדו.

אחרי החתונה לקחנו את כל המצלמות לצלמניה שמפתחת וסורקת לנו לDVD את כל הפילמים, מחר נקבל את התמונות 
אנשים לקחו משהו כמו 10 מצלמות אבל עדיין נשארו לנו 40! עם 27 תמונות בכל מצלמה !!!\

מצורפת תמונה של המצלמות בארגז שלהן


----------



## nino15 (26/5/12)

איזה רעיון מדליק! 
האמת שגם אנחנו שקלנו לעשות את זה אחרי שהיינו באיזה חתונה שחילקו מצלמות כאלה, אבל בגלל העלות והלוגיסטיקה ויתרנו.
תכלס זה רעיון מעולה!


----------



## miss buttons (27/5/12)

את יכולה בבקשה לפרט לגבי העלות של זה? 
שקלנו לעשות את זה גם, אבל כל מה שמצאתי באיביי היה די יקר...


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

עלות מצלמות 
הזמנו באי ביי דרך החברה הזאת:
http://thecameradepot.com/index.html

העלות הייתה 150  דולר בערך ל50 מצלמות ועוד 35 דולר משלוח.
הפיתוח עולה לנו עוד 600 שקל.

לא זול... אבל שווה


----------



## miss buttons (27/5/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## קופיפיץ (28/5/12)

רעיון מצוין 
שגם חלף במחשבותינו..
ואז חשבנו שוב - בד"כ תמונות ממצלמות חד פעמיות יוצאות באיכות מאוד נמוכה.
ובהתלבטות הזו נתקענו. אני אשמח אם תוכלי לספר על איכות התמונות, ואולי גם להעלות חלק, אחרי שתקבלי אותן.


----------



## פאסי86 (28/5/12)

הגיעו המצלמות  
היי קופיפיץ, בדיוק סיימתי לראות את התמונות של המצלמות החד פעמיות.
לא אגיד לך שזה התמונות האכותיות ביקום אבל הם יצאו הרבה יותר טוב ממה שחשבנו ויש שם תמונות ממש חמודות ומצחיקות.
כמו שהזכרתי בפוסט על הצילום דאגתי שאין לי תמונות של האנשים שלא רקדו, עכשיו יש לי תמונות של כולללללם וזה ממש חשוב. אמא שלי נלחצה שלא יהיה תמונות של חברות שלה וכאלה ועכשיו אין בעיה כזאת.
אני חושבת שזה משהו ששווה את הכסף כי זה גם נחמד מאוד לאנשים וגם מכסה אותך מכל פינה 

אני מצרפת תמונה לדוגמא מהמצלמות
אני מצרפת תמונה שלנו כי אני לא רוצה לפרסם תמונות של אנשים אחרים, אבל זאת תמונה שצילמו חברות שלי באחת המצלמות החד פעמיות


----------



## simplicity83 (28/5/12)

עוד רעיון שיכול לעזור - 
בחתונה של אחותי גם היו מצלמות חד פעמיות, אחת על כל שולחן
הם חיברו לכל מצלמה פתק קטן עם הסבר שמבקש מאנשים לצלם ולהשאיר בסיום את המצלמה בתיבה שחיכתה ביציאה מהגן, ליד המתנות לאורחים.


----------



## פאסי86 (28/5/12)

גם לנו היה פתק 
שעמד על השולחן ליד המצלמות.
אני מצרפת את הפתק.
גם אותו וגם את הפתקיות הושבה ושלטי הכוונה לחתונה עיצבה החברה שלי המעצבת והכל בניחוח של ההזמנות.


----------



## פאסי86 (28/5/12)

שלט הכונה 
אם כבר דיברתי על זה אני גם אצרף תמונה של השלט הכוונה..


----------



## libaths (9/6/12)

מאיפה המצלמות 
היי אני מתחנת באוקטובר הקרוב וגם אני ממש אבל ממש רוצה שיהיו מצלמות אשמח לדעת איפה קניתם את המצלמות ,כמה עלה והאם אפשר לקנות ממך איזה 20 מצלמות ?


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1012 (27/5/12)

מזדהה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אנחנו גילינו שהצלם היה דבוק אלינו ברחבה ויש הרבה אנשים שאין לנו תמונות שלהם וגם אין לנו תמונות של האוכל (ובגלל שהתחתנו באותו מקום- את בטח יודעת שזה ממש מבאס כי האוכל היה מעולה...) 

אנחנו לא עשינו תמונות במצלמות חד פעמיות ומחכים כרגע לוידאו תוך החזקת אצבעות ותפילות לאל שלפחות שם תהיה לנו מזכרת מהאורחים..


----------



## פאסי86 (26/5/12)

ושוב הפסקה- אוף עם החג הזה  
נמשיך בלילה,

איך אני נהנית!!!


----------



## ronitvas (27/5/12)

מקסים מקסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחכה להמשך


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

שוב חזרנו- צילומים מקדימים 
במחשבה ראשונה רציתי לוותר לחלוטין על התמונות המקדימות כי אני שונאת להצטלם ושונאת איך שאני יוצאת בתמונות.
אבל אז חשבנו שכבר שנינו מתיפייפים, לפחות שיהיה תיעוד.
החלטנו לעשות מקדימים בקטנה מאוד.
התחתנו ביער (לזה כבר אגיע)
אז פשוט יצאנו לכיון המקום ב17:30 והצלחנו לדחוס איזה שעה של תמונות לפני שהתחילו להגיע אנשים, האמת אני קצת מצטערת שלא הקשבתי יותר לצלמים ויצאנו יותר מוקדם, באמת יש שם סוף סוף קצת תמונות שלי שאני אוהבת.

חלק מהתמונות גם צולמו בבית של הורי בו התארגנתי


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

מקדימים


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

מקדימים


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

עוד קצת


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

ועוד


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

אחרון ודי


----------



## יאנהלה (27/5/12)

וואו 
פשוט תמונה מושלמת


----------



## Bobbachka (27/5/12)

חייבת לציין שיצאת מדהים בתמונות!


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

המקום 
בחירת התאריך
רצינו מאי או ספטמבר שמזג האויר יהיה נוח, האמהות לא הבינו למה לדחות ונסגר על מאי. 
התאריך ה21 הוא תאריך מאוד חשוב עבורנו, אני נולדתי ב21.1 הוא נולד ב21.2 התחלנו לצאת ביום הולדת 20 שלי 21.1, החלטנו שגם הכלבה שלנו נולדה ב21.12 (מי שמסר לנו אותה לא זכר תאריך מדויק אז אלתרנו) והצעת הנישואין הייתה ב21.9

אז החלטנו שאנחנו רוצים לשמור על רצף ונבחר התאריך 21.5

כמו שכבר כתבתי התחלנו לראות מיד אחרי ההצעה, יומיים אחרי ההצעה הייתה מסיבת אירוסין של בן דוד שלי ושם בן דוד אחר סיפר שהוא היה בחתונה הכי יפה שהוא ראה בנאות קדומים.
ישר רצתי לאינטרנט בבית ובדקתי, המקום באמת נראה מהמם וקבעתי שם פגישה.
במבט ראשון התאהבנו, המילה שהכי יכולה לתאר את המקום היא "קסום".
אבל שוב לא רצינו לסגור אחרי מקום אחד, אש המשכנו לחפש, היינו כמעט בכל מקום ביפו, מאוד אהבנו את הכליף.
היינו בבאר של סבא ובעוד גנים ככמותו וכולם היו מאוד יפים אבל אף מקום לא עשה לנו צביטה בלב כמו נאות קדומים.
חזרנו לשם עם ההורים ואז כבר לא הייתה יותר התלבטות. סגרנו!

קצת על המקום, מדובר בשמור טבע שנמצאת באזור מודיעין, השמורת טבע מלאכותית לחלוטין אך נראית כמו יער אמיתי והחתונה בגן נראית כמו חתונה בטבע למרות שיש חברה שמפעילה שם אירועים כבר שנים.
מאוד אהבתי את ההרגשה שאתה נמצא בטבע אמתי ולא בגן אירועים.

הצוות באירוע היה מקסים, לא נתקלנו בבעיות מיוחדות ושמענו שגם המלצרים היו מדהימים.
פחות התחברתי למנהלת תיק לקוח שהייתה איתנו בקשר, הייתה לפעמים הרגשה שיש הרבה דברים שהיא לא יודעת או מבינה אבל הכל הסתדר.
באירוע היה הכל מושלם חוץ מזה שתאי השירותים לא היו נקיים מספיק בפעמיים שנכנסתי, למרות שהיה ליד מנקה שכנראה פשוט לא עשה את עבודתו.

אני אצרף כמה תמונות מהמקום ואמשיך לספר גם על העיצוב.


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

איזור האוכל


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

רחבת ריקודים לפני שהתמלאה


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (27/5/12)

המקום נראה ממש יפה!!!


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

קבלת פנים


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

הברווזים שבאגם 
אחד הקטעים החזקים במקום הוא שיש אגם באזור הקבלת פנים.
באגם יש להקת ברווזים שמסתובבת בין  האורחים בקבלת פנים.

מצורפת תמונה של הלהקה שוחה


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תמונה אחרונה של המקום 
עמדות האוכל.

ואחרי זה הפסקה עד מחר 
כדאי לכן להצטרף


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1012 (27/5/12)

נרשמתי מחדש לתפוז במיוחד בשביל.. 
להצטרף למה שאמרת  
התחתנו 10 ימים לפניך בנאות קדומים. 
גם לנו הייתה אותה תחושה עם מנהלת תיק הלקוח (מסר מסוקרן בדרך). 

אין מה להגיד על נאות קדומים פרט לזה שבאמת המקום קסום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




אותנו הוא לגמרי שבה בקסמיו וסגרנו בפגישה הראשונה כשזה המקום הראשון והאחרון שראינו. 

התחתנתם בגן הגדול או הקטן? כי גם האיזור נראה לי מאוד מוכר..


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

גן 
היי איזה כיף פתאום אני שומעת על עוד בנות שהתחתנו שם,
בקושי יש קרדיטים על המקום בפורום.

התחתנו בגן הקטן, מה שנקרא גינת הקיץ, ליד האגם.

איפה אתם?


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1012 (27/5/12)

ידעתי שזה מוכר לי!!! 
השתדלנו להשאיר מסודר


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

עיצוב 
לנאות קדומים או יותר נכון צל הדומים שזאת החברה שמפעילה את נאות קדומים יש מעצבות הבית וצריך לעבוד איתן.
אני מניחה שזה לא משהו שחקוק בסלע אבל אנחנו העדפנו לעבוד עם מעצבות שמכירות את המקום ויש להן שם קשרים.
לחברה של מעצבות הבית קוראים "מקום בצבע". ההתעסקות שלנו הייתה בעיקר מול מאיה המעצבת. הייתה לנו פגישה איתה בגן שעשינו סיבוב והיא הראתה לנו כל מני אופציות ואז ישבנו במרדים והיא הראתה לנו תמונות של רעיונות.
בגלל שהיינו במקום 4 פעמים לפני שפגשנו אותה הגענו עם רעיונות מאוד ברורים והיא זרמה והשלימה אותנו.
היה לנו משברון קטן ממש לפני האירוע, שהיינו בפגישה עם הספקים וגילינו שעדיין לא קצרו את החיטה במקום בו קבענו שתעמוד החופה, עוד לא היה שבועות (על החופה בפוסט הבא) אבל מאיה טיפלה בזה דיי במהירות ובסוף ישבנו בתוך גומחה שמיסביבנו עדיין מלא חיטה 

אני ידעתי בנושא מרכזי שולחן שאני מאוד רוצה אקווריומים, היה פה דיון בפורום לפני כמה זמן שזה אכזרי ושאחר כך הורגים את הדגים. אז דבר ראשון אני אגיד שהייתה התלהבות גדולה סביב הנושא והרבה מאוד לקחו דגים הביתה. הדגים שלא נלקחו נשפכו לאגם שבגן ולא לשירותים. המקום באמת לא רצה להרוג אף דג.
אגב גם אף דג לא מת במהלך האירוע, לא מהמוזיקה ולא מיין שנשפך לאקווריומים וכאלה. אם למקום יש חלופה טובה למה לעשות עם הדגים אני ממליצה. זה שונה ממרכז שולחן רגיל וגם הרבה יותר זול מפרחים.
היו לנו 10 שולחנות עם דגים והשאר עם הנרות שמגיעות עם הקייטרינג.


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

השולחן עם נר במרכז


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

כאן אפשר לראות את העששיות שנתלו על העצים


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

פינת זולה שהייתה ליד רחבת הריקודים 
שימשה מאוחר יותר לשיכורים ועייפים.
אח שלי גם הביא נרגילה לשלב מאוחר של הערב.

היו חברה צעירים שאפילו העדיפו לאכול שם.


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

קייטרינג 
הקייטרינג היה "פרי הארץ" זאת השנה הראשונה שהם עובדים עם צל הדומים ואנחנו פשוט זכינו.
שמענו שהקייטרינג הקודם היה טוב אבל לא מגיע לקרסוליים של פרי הארץ.
האוכל היה מעולה, לא שטעמתי, אבל משמועות והיה נראה טוב מאוד.

אהבתי שהם משאירים עמדה פתוחה כל הלילה וגם אחרי שכולם כבר אכלו קינוחים הם המשיכו לעשות אנטריקוט.
אנחנו קיבלנו צ'ופר עמדה של אפטר פרטי של מיני בורגרס. זאת עמדה שעומדת על הרחבה והייתה הצלחה גדולה, היא יצאה ב00:30 לרחבה ואנשים התנפלו, עזרו מאוד לדלל את הדם בדרך הביתה.
ואמרו שגם היה מאוד טעים, החתן אכל שלושה.

והקינוחים אוי הקינוחים... אחרי הטעימות התקשרתי לכל החברות שלי ואמרתי להן שלא יאכלו שום דבר ורק יחכו לקינוחים, מגוון של 8 קינוחים יצאו כל אחד יותר טוב מהשני.
היה מזנון קינוחים למבוגרים יותר ומלצרים הסתובבו ברחבה עם הקינוחים שיותר קל לאכול אותם.
באמת לא להאמין שהם פרווה.

לצערי אין לי כל כך תמונות של האוכל, אלקט מה שיש


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

אוכל בקבלת פנים


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

קינוחים 
שוב, בגלל שאין לי תמונות של האוכל אז מצורפת תמונה של הארטיקים איתם הסתובבו


----------



## המרחפת (27/5/12)

עם האצבע על F5 
מחכה להמשך!

הכל בסביבה המוכרת לי, מרגיש כאילו זה היה ליד הבית שלי


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

בר ואלכוהול 
בר הבית של נאות קדומים- אמורפי
בר מעולה תוצרת חוץ עם כל הקוקטיילים האפשריים, ברמנים תותחים ומתקתקים.
לא היה אף פעם תור ליד הבר למרות שכולם לא הפסיקו לשתות.
הבר ממוקם על רחבת הריקודים מה שממש כיף ועוזר למצב רוח.
כמובן שהמלצרים מביאים הכל מהבר לאנשים שפחות מגיעים לרחבה.

הבר לא כולל קאווה ומשקאות אנרגיה אז קנינו בדרום ת"א.
בהמלצת מנהל הבר קנינו 25 בקבוקי קאוה ו5 ארגזי בלו.
חזרנו הביתה עם 19 בקבוקי ו2 וחצי ארגזים.
יותר טוב יותר מפחות 

אח שלי פינק אותו ב4 בקבוקי ואן גוך שנעלמו אחרי שעה כלא היו. מזה הייתי מביאה יותר 
חוץ מזה קנינו גם הרבה מאוד גומי, מאנצ'יס וגולת הכותרת סוכריות סודה על מקל שנחטפו. החתן טוען שאכל 4 כאלה, יש רגע בתמונות שכולם מחזיקים סוכריית סודה.


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

רב, רבנות והדרכת כלות 
נרשמנו ברבנות באלפי מנשה שם גדל החתן.
ידענו מהתחלה שאנחנו רוצים שהרב הראשי של הישוב, שמעון מויאל יחתן אותנו.
הוא ערך לבחור שלי ולשני אחיו הקטנים את הבר מצווה וחשבנו שזאת תהיה סגירת מעגל יפה.
פנינו אליו וסגרנו איתו איזה חצי שנה מראש 
הרישום היה איתו והוא היה מאוד נעים וזריז.
הבעיה הייתה קצת שאני הייתי צריכה להוציא תעודת רווקות בשוהם, הרב הראשי בשוהם הוא הרב סתיו, איש מדהים לכל הדעות אך עסוק בטירוף (הוא גם הרב הראשי של צהר) ושלוש פעמים קבעתי איתו וביטלו לי, אותו כנ"ל העדים שלי...  בסוף הכל הסתדר.

את הדרכת הכלות עשיתי באלפי מנשה עם עוד 3 בנות, היא זריז יחסית כשעתיים ובעיקר הרבנית דיברה איתנו על המקווה. מיותר אבל לא נורא.

עריכת החופה- החופה הייתה מרגשת ומקסימה, הרב זימר קצת יותר מדי לטעמי אך הדעות עליו היו מדהימות, כבר המון אנשים אמרו לי שהם רוצים שהוא יחתן אותם ושתי המחמאות הכי גדולות לדעתי הן:
1. כל המשפחה הדתיה שלי שהם גדולים מאוד ומכירים הרבה רבנים אמרו שהוא ערך את אחת החופות היפות שהם ראו.
2. אף אדם לא דיבר בזמן החופה כולם עמדו משתאים ורק שרו איתו מתי שהיה צריך. לא ראיתי דבר כזה 

הרב מומלץ מאודדד


----------



## Aeiona (27/5/12)

איזה קטע! 
באמת שלא ציפיתי לראות את שמעון מויאל פה... למדתי באלפי מנשה (יסודי וחטיבה) והרב הוא דמות מוכרת לכל שם...
מי עשתה את ההדרכת כלות? אישתו?


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

באמת משעשע 
את לא מכירה את שחר?

את ההדרכה לא עשתה אישתו אלא בלנית לשעבר בשם דורית סמוחה


----------



## Aeiona (27/5/12)

לא, הוא גדול ממני בכמה שנים...


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

חופה 
בגלל שהמקום הוא לא גן אירועים סטנדרטי אין מקום קבוע לחופה. 
יש אולי 10 מקומות שונים בהם אנשים עושים חופה ובעצם הכל פתוח. 
למרות יש 3 מקומות עיקריים שהם אופציות.
הראשון זה צמוד לקבלת פנים, באותו צד של האגם.
השני קצת רחוק יותר, בצד השני של האגם אך עדיין בקרבה.
השלישי זה בסופו של מסלול כלולות של 10 דקות.

אנחנו ריחמנו יחסית על האורחים ובחרנו באופציה השניה. גם אז יש מגוון אופציות. בחרנו להעמיד את החופה עם הגב לאגם והפנים לשדה חיטה, כך יצא שכמו שהזכרתי בגלל שהחיטה עוד לא נקצרה ישבנו ממש במרכז השדה  החופה עמדה במרכז בין שלושה עצי זית.
הגן מציע חופה מסורתית בחינם ובזאת בחרנו, לי יש שני אחים קטנים ולשחר שני אחים קטנים והחלטנו שיהיה יפה שהם יחזיקו את המוטות וככה יהיו חלק מהטקס. זה באמת היה מרגש שהם היו שם. 
העיצוב כלל עששיות על העצים בכל הדרך לחופה, עששיות על שלושת עצי הזית מסביבנו, ומאה נוריות קטנות שנתקעו באדמה מאחורינו, זה היה יפיפה!
לא הוספנו מסלול כלולות או הגבהה רצינו שהטקס ירגיש כמה שיותר טבעי ואינטימי וככה הוא באמת הרגיש.

מצורפת תמונה של ההורים והאחים בחופה לפני שנכנסנו


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

זאת תמונה של אחד האחים שלי מחזיק את החופה


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

אנשים בדרך לחופה מצולם מהקבלת פנים


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

אני ושחר נכנסים לחופה+ שירים 
נכנסנו שנינו כשהורים כבר חיכו מתחת לחופה.

השיר הנבחר היה when you say nothing at all כבר סיפרתי השבוע שזה השיר שמאז שהייתי בת 12 כשהוא יצא אני יודעת שהוא הולך להיות השיר כניסה שלי. אני חושבת שהוא מרגש ברמות. קצת קיטש אבל הרי חתונה זה קיטש אחד גדול לא?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuJrEBtmM1Q

שיר שבירת כוס- מתוך גריז השיר האחרון של הסרט you're the one that i want שיר חמוד וקופצני ואני מתה על הסרט 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oKPYe53h78

סלאו- במקור לא תכננו לרקוד סלאו אבל בחרנו עם הדי ג'יי (שכבר נגיע אליו) שיר סיום- "זכיתי לאהוב" של עברי לידר אהוב ליבי. כך יצא שכבר רקדנו ביחד בשיר סיום, הכי בקטנה עמדנו מחובקים ונענו מצד לצד, מסביבנו נעמדו כל החברים והמשפחה ואני ממש שמחה שעשינו את זה אבל גם ממש שמחה שלא רקדנו סלאו בהתחלה שהיו כל החברים של ההורים וכאלה זה היה נחמד שזה קרה ככה טבעי.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Mx2kYX4jw


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

כולם עומדים בחופה, מכיון הנרונים


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

מכסה אותי בכניסה לחופה


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

אמא משקה אותי ביין 
ביקשתי שהוא יהיה לבן אבל הם טעו ואני הייתי מפוחדת נורא


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

הרב מציג את הטבעת


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

מה שמזכיר לי, הטבעות 
את הטבעות הראשונות ראינו בחנות בה קנה לי הבחור את הטבעת אירוסין בנוה צדק. ראיתי שם טבעת והתאהבתי אך היא עלה 1100 ש"ח הרבה יותר מהסכום שתכננתי להוציא.
אז ויתרנו על הרעיון.

אז הלכנו כמו כולם לג'קסון, הבחור בחר את הטבעת שלו אך אני לא מצאתי שם משהו מספיק עדין והטבעת ההיא עדיין הייתה תקועה לי בראש.
ואז בסיבוב שמלות עם חברה של ברחבי דיזנגוף מצאתי את אהבת חיי, בחנות של לימור רוזן שיש לה שמלות מדהימות אך יקרות מדי עבורי היא מוכרת גם טבעות.
ראיתי שם בדיוק את הטבעת שראיתי בנוה צדק רק בדיוק בחצי מחיר.
אני מאוהבת בטבעת שלי ואני עונדת אותה על אותה אצבע עם טבעת האירוסין, הן משתלבות מקסים.
הבחור מאוד אוהב את הטבעת שלו מג'קסון ולא מפסיק לשחק איתה 

הטבעת שלי היא הצריה כמובן


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תמונה אחרונה של החופה ונמשיך 
שובר את הכוס


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

ואנחנו נשואים!!!


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

עוד נשואים


----------



## פאסי86 (28/5/12)

תשל"כ ששכחתי לפרסם


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

די ג'יי 
הדי ג'יי שלנו היה שחר אלמוג, אחד מהמומלצים של נאות קדומים.
הוא לא כל כך מוכר בפורום וחבל, במיט 4 מיט הוא מככב.
הוא היחיד שראינו, לא הרגשנו צורך לפגוש מישהו אחריו.
שחר הבין את הראש שלנו שהיה לא פשוט להבנה. 
חודש לפני החתונה הייתה לנו פגישה איתו, ישבנו 4 שעות וחפרנו של שירים וסגנונות וכמעט כל שיר שביקשתי היה בחתונה.
כמו הרבה בנות בפורום לא רציתי מזרחית וזה עשה ריב עם כל העולם שזה עושה כיף ושמח ואנשים לא ירקדו. כמובן שזה שטויות, אישרתי לשחר לשים 3 שירים וזהו.
השאר היה רוק, ישראלית, שנות ה90 שמאוד רציתי (בקסטריט בויז ורוקסאט ), קצת טראנסים לייט.
הרחבה הייתה מלאה כל הערב וב1:30 שאמרתי לו לסגור חברות שלי התבאסו ממש. ואפילו שחר רצה להמשיך כי יש עוד מלא חברה על הרחבה, אני כבר הייתי גמורה וגם האוטובוס חזרה כבר הגיע והנהג היה לחוץ...
נהנתי משחר מאוד ובייחוד מהנאמנות שלו, 3 פעמים הוא בא לחפש אותנו לקבל אישור על כל מני בקשות שביקשו ממנו שהוא לא רצה לעשות כלום בלי האישור שלנו.
חמוד 

הוא גם ניגש אלינו בסוף החתונה ואמר שמבחינת יושרה אומנותית היה לו מדהים ושהוא לא האמין שאנשים ככה ישתגעו מבקסטריט בויז ומרוקי הורור פיקשר שאו (מופע האימים של רוקי)  והתגובות של החברים שלנו שמבינים במוזיקה גם היו מדהימות

פרטים במסר למי שתרצה וכדאייי


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

שטויות לרחבה 
כמו כולם גם אנחנו קפצנו לכפר גלעדי וקנינו שטויות לרחבה,
כובעים, שרשרות משקפיים וכ"ו
היה מגניב ונחמד ואנשים תמיד אוהבים את זה


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

כפכפים 
לפני כמה שנים הייתי בחתונה שאני זוכרת לטובה בגלל הכפכפים.
החלטתי לצפר גם את החברות שלי, קנינו ארגז של 50 כפכפים במידות שונות והוצאנו אותם הריקודים.
הכל נחטף בשניות ואני מצטערת קצת שלא קנינו עוד ארגז זה אחלה צ'ופר לבנות.


----------



## lanit (27/5/12)

אשמח לפרטים 
איפה וכמה עלה...?
אנחנו מצאנו הכי זול בינתיים ב-5.5 ש"ח, אבל מכוערים טיכו. כן, כתבתי טיכו. עד כדי כך מכוערים.

איזה מידות לקחתם?


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

כפכפים 
אני באמת לא זוכרת איפה זה בדיוק היה בין כל החנויות האלו.
הם עלו לנו 5 שקלים לזוג וכפי שאת רואה בתמונה הם דווקא לא רעים בכלל ואפילו נאים ונוחים מאוד.
הכי טוב שאני יכולה להגיד לך זה באיזור כפר גלעדי פינת לווינסקי, אני גם זוכרת שזאת הייתה חנות ממש בפינה כלשהי.
זה מגיע בארגז של 48 שמכיל מגוון מידות מ36-41 כך שזה בעיקר לבנות או לילדים.
פשוט לחפש קצת שם באזור, את תמצאי.
בהצלחה!!!


----------



## VVC1 (27/5/12)

אשמח גם לפרטים איפה קניתם וכמה עלה?


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

הגבתי לLANIT על מה ששאלת, התגובה מעליך  
בעיקרון באיזור כפר גלעדי.
5 ש"ח לזוג.


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

שערות סבתא 
עוד פינוק קטן לאורחים היה עמדת שערות סבתא,
היא הגיעה ב20:30 עד 00:30 והייתה הצלחה ענקית.
כולם כולל כולם בכל גיל הסתבבו עם מקל צמר גפן מתוק...
חוץ ממני כמובן 
שוב גם כאן החתן מוסר שאכל שלושה וזה היה מאוד טעים.

עם המכונה הגיעו 2 אנשים אחד הכין והשני הסתובב וחילק ברחבה.
השכרנו ממומלץ של נאות קדומים- המפל של ענבל.
ההתנהלות מולם הייתה אחלה.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/5/12)

איזה רעיון אדיר!!! 
חבל שלא חשבתי עליו כשהתחתנו...


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

קצת תמונות מהרחבה והריקודים ונסכם


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

החתן והכלה מרימים כוסית


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

זריקת הזר


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

והוא עף


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

ועף...


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

ריקוד השמלה 
גם אני לא הצלחתי להתחמק


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

עפים באויר


----------



## פאסי86 (28/5/12)

סלסלה לשירותים 
כמו בנות רבות בפורום אני גם הכנתי סלסלה לשירותי בנות.
בסלסלה שמתי גומיות, מסטיקים, סיכות, מגבונים, מסיר איפור וכ"ו וכ"ו וברכה קטנה גם היא מעוצבת ברוח ההזמנות.
מצורפת תמונה מתוך המצלמות החד פעמיות של הסלסלה בשירותים.
הצלמים לא צילמו אותה.

בסוף הערב נשארו להפתעתי דיי הרבה דברים אבל גם השתמשו בהרבה מאוד וכל הבנות אהבו את היחס האישי שזה נתן להן.


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

סיכום ומילות פרידה 
אז זהו...
נגמרה תקופה ארוכה, זה לא היו רק ה8 חודשים של תכנונים אלא גם 6 שנים לפניהם.
מוזר לי לחשוב שלא אהיה כלה יותר (אני מקווה)

אחרי הכל אני יכולה להגיד שהיה לי מדהים, נהניתי מכל רגע, הייתי רגועה ומאושרת.

אני רוצה להגיד תודה לכל הספקים כולם היו מדהימים ולהגיד תודה לפורום הנפלא הזה.
לא הייתי חברה רעשנית במיוחדת אבל קראתי הכל וכל התלבטויות והבעיות של כולכן עזרו לי להתמודד עם שלי.
היה לי יום בדיוק כמו שדמיינתי ויותר טוב. היה מדהים.

לבן זוגי היקר שברגעים אלו אני רואה אותו קורה את הקרדיטים במחשב השני-
אני אוהבת אותך כל כך ויודעת שיהיו לנו חיים מדהימים ואוהבים ביחד. אני מאחלת לכולן למצוא מישהו כמו שאני מצאתי.
שנותן לי להיות אני ואוהב אותי על אף שגעונותי ומגרעותי הרבים.
תודה לך על מי שאתה ועל זה שאתה נותן לי להיות מי שאני.

ומחר אנחנו טסים לשבוע ניו יורק ו3 שבועות מקסיקו- אספר איך היה שנחזור.

מצורפת תמונה מהריקוד האחרון.

תודה לכולכן!!!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (27/5/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים. מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
היה כיף לקרוא ולראות. עושה רושם שהיה מאוד מוצלח ושהאישיות שלך השתקפה בפרטים הקטנים, ראה ערך רכב לדוגמא - שאם הייתי רואה ברחוב הייתי מצלמת ומעלה לפייבסוק וכותבת "ואוו, איזה זוג מגניב ולא סטנדרטי!". 

נסיעה טובה - באמת יהיה לכם ירח דבש שהוא ירח.


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תודה רבה 
מאוד ניסינו שהחתונה תהיה אנחנו- אני שמחה שזה עבר


----------



## המרחפת (27/5/12)

מזל טוב ותהנו בירח דבש! 
יופי של קרדיטים


----------



## Natalila (27/5/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כיף לקרוא כמה מחד התייחסתם לכל הפרטים ומאידך "זרמתם".. מקריאה נראה כאילו נהניתם באמת מכל התהליך וזה מקסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אתם נראים נהדר יחד. שיהיה במזל טוב


----------



## פאסי86 (27/5/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## Lana678 (28/5/12)

את פשוט מקסימה!!! תהנו במקסיקו


----------



## פאסי86 (28/5/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## חובבת חוק (28/5/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה כיף לקרוא ואתם נראים נהדר ביחד !!!
המון מזל טוב.


----------



## פאסי86 (28/5/12)

תודה


----------

